# You guys aren't paid enough



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I see this as a specialty coating even if y'all don't.
I have a hard time telling my decorators no but I should learn. She asked if I would paint a couple of niches so she didn't have to bring out a painter just for two small areas.
She said it was a silver metallic and I asked if it went on like a regular paint and she said "oh yeah'"

First thing I noticed was that it didn't mix like I'm used to seeing paint mix. It was very thin and wasn't a consistent color. What's the deal here?




Then the next thing I noticed was you could see every roller mark. I knew she would say I needed to put on more than one coat so I did knowing I was in over my head.

What do I need to know to be able to apply metallic paint?
I didn't lose anything but a little time and it was an experience that was worth it just to appreciate you guys a little more.
This is my disaster:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

PWG just did something or will be like this as well. When I have done it, I sprayed it so there would not be any roller marks.

See what others say, but it will probably come down to tipping off the roller in one direction only or a randomized rolling pattern.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Underdog said:


> I see this as a specialty coating even if y'all don't.
> I have a hard time telling my decorators no but I should learn. She asked if I would paint a couple of niches so she didn't have to bring out a painter just for two small areas.
> She said it was a silver metallic and I asked if it went on like a regular paint and she said "oh yeah'"
> 
> ...


 Lol. She just "picks "em" , she doesn't "put them". Otherwise she would know better.:yes:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Lol. She just "picks "em" , she doesn't "put them". Otherwise she would know better.:yes:


I know, right?
That's what I'm talkin' about.
and 
Thaaannk yoooouuu!


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

DeanV said:


> PWG just did something or will be like this as well.


I googled pwg and got pro wrestling guerilla, so I don't know what that sentence meant.



DeanV said:


> When I have done it, I sprayed it so there would not be any roller marks.


 
I thought that would be cheating, not really, I didn't want to rent a compressor and learn how to use it just for two niches.




DeanV said:


> See what others say, but it will probably come down to tipping off the roller in one direction only or a randomized rolling pattern.


I've heard of back rolling, what the heck is that?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Use a squeegee. Everybody knows that.

Pardon any spelling errors.
Sent from Al's IPhone using Paint Talk


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Use a squeegee. Everybody knows that.
> 
> Pardon any spelling errors.


You mean a squimjim?

lol, googled squeegee too. Yeah, I could see me using a squeegee for paint.
I lied, no I can't.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would try back rolling from ceiling to floor after you apply it to a section. 

PWG (ProWallGuy) is a member and moderator here.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

DeanV said:


> I would try back rolling from ceiling to floor after you apply it to a section.
> 
> PWG (ProWallGuy) is a member and moderator here.


Thanks for the PWG info. Is he in fact a pro wrestling guerilla?

Lol, you posted as I posted my question about backrolling.
Does that mean to use a dry roller?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What product are you using? Ralph Lauren? I see a coronado stir stick


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What product are you using? Ralph Lauren? I see a coronado stir stick


You know? I think it was some snooty name like Ralph Lauren.
Does that explain why it didn't mix or do they all do that?
I should have taken a pic of the paint can too.
I finished the wallpaper and I'm hoping to not have to go back.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

You need to do the cutting with a 4" roller just half wall top and bottom then roll it with a 9" roller do the cutting on the other half with the 4" roller and finish with the 9"


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You need to do the cutting with a 4" roller just half wall top and bottom then roll it with a 9" roller do the cutting on the other half with the 4" roller and finish with the 9"


Yeah, that makes no sense to me with my paperhanger brain and all.

This was in Rogers Ranch, we oughta get lunch sometime. Rogers Ranch gets this great taco truck right around 11:00.




.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Underdog said:


> Yeah, that makes no sense to me with my paperhanger brain and all.
> 
> This was in Rogers Ranch, we oughta get lunch sometime. Rogers Ranch gets this great taco truck right around 11:00.
> 
> .


Really. I had a job for tomorrow in Rogers Ranch but I'm going somewhere else because it might rain.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Really. I had a job for tomorrow in Rogers Ranch but I'm going somewhere else because it might rain.


Feel free to PM me anytime.
Saw your comment in the introductions.
Did you see this?





 


.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe try a staining mit?tape the edges and rub it on in an even circular pattern


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

LMFAO :thumbup:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

pinchegordo said:


> Maybe try a staining mit?tape the edges and rub it on in an even circular pattern


Well that's an interesting method, thanks.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

pinchegordo said:


> Maybe try a staining mit?tape the edges and rub it on in an even circular pattern


:thumbup: A paperhanger doing faux painting trained by Miyagi. :lol:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> LMFAO :thumbup:


I thought you'd like that, too bad they spoil it with the preview picture.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :thumbup: A paperhanger doing faux painting trained by Miyagi. :lol:


Which would be even funnier if you knew my last name.



.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Metallics are best sprayed, but you can't touch them up. Best bet is to use a color wash technique with a brush, basic blending like a suede finish.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Metallics are best sprayed, but you can't touch them up. Best bet is to use a color wash technique with a brush, basic blending like a suede finish.


That's starting to make sense. I don't see how this type of paint can look good as an even sheen. I think I'll tell my decorator that, but as was said before, it seems like something they should know.
Thanks


----------



## sublimepainting (Nov 27, 2013)

If this is Ralph Lauren it is their regent metallics. My first though was Benjamin Moore metallic paint, but upon closer examination I can see that it is not. Ralph Lauren Regent Metallic paint is not meant to go on solid. There will be variation when applying. You will not get that smooth metallic finish most people expect to get when using a metallic paint because it is almost impossible unless you are using Modern Masters. Ralph Lauren makes a special roller cover that needs to be used with the metallics. You need to find a RL retailer and buy the special roller. I try to stay away from metallics and other specialty finishes like RL Suede and River Rock. The Candlelight just looks like cheap commercial wallpaper you might find in a bathroom. They are not durable finishes, and crap paint! STAY AWAY! If I HAVE to use a metallic paint I use Modern Masters (very expensive) if the customer is looking for a consistent finish. If they are looking for it to have variations (almost like a crackle look) I stick with BM alkyd metallic.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks but I've gotten specialized paints out of my system. I can "just say no" now.



.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

I was asked to complete a similar task with the RL metallics, in stripes none the less. Never again, what a headache! Tried every four inch nap I could get my hands on, still couldn't get it to lay out uniformed. Tried brushing, same problems. After a full day of a headache losing my mind thinking she was going to hate it, she walks in and LOVED it. I still say it looks like garbage, but she was thrilled and has referred me time and time again. I guess beauty really is in the eye of the beholder. :yes:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

DirtyPainter said:


> I guess beauty really is in the eye of the beholder. :yes:


I think we see the trees instead of the forest because we are so tuned in to detail. Some wallpapers I hang, I cringe as I leave and they are thrilled.
(Not because I'm leaving)


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

When I have worked with metallics it's always modern masters. And I do a prime coat under tinted gray to help things along. Rolled first coat, then did a brushed crosshatch finish. I'll try to find a pic to post.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> I think we see the trees instead of the forest because we are so tuned in to detail. Some wallpapers I hang, I cringe as I leave and they are thrilled.
> (Not because I'm leaving)


How do you get them to be thrilled about the paper and not your leaving? I need to learn that trick. :whistling2: 

But seriously, I hear you. I had this FSC last summer (FSC= F-ing Schumacher Crap). It was an untrimmed pulp (although listed as a non-woven) blue undefined pattern. NO WAY I could get the pattern to match at the seams - and I tried EVERYTHING. 

I told the Project Supervisor, she said "Hang it, client not picky" and the client DID love it.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I would try back rolling from ceiling to floor after you apply it to a section.
> 
> PWG (ProWallGuy) is a member and moderator here.


Same suggestion here...I've worked with Modern Masters in the past and it takes some skilled rolling or spraying. Tiny cut in, rolling across the top sideways to stipple as much as possible, then rolling top to bottom one direction (ie top to bottom across the entire surface). At least that's what I've found to be effective though I'd rather work with non metallics any day or faux glazes.

Finicky stuff to be sure...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hmmm.Isn't this forum for pros?? Probably should be directed to DIY


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> Hmmm.Isn't this forum for pros?? Probably should be directed to DIY


I guess they interacted with me as a courtesy because of my status as a professional paperhanger and that I would have gotten paid for it had I been able to complete the job.

Plus on my "about me" I list painting on the side. I've done lots of small paint jobs just never metallic.

But way to stay on your toes.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ooops. My bad. Missed the paper hanger part


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> Ooops. My bad. Missed the paper hanger part


Ha ha... No problem. I really respect, read that envy, the skill and information you guys have.
I'd keep it closer to the vest than you guys do, you're a generous lot.


----------

